# Best place to buy a wifi enabled r4 card?



## mozze3291 (Jul 16, 2016)

Just like the title says looking for the best place to buy a wifi enabled r4i card. fastest shipping and reliable is my main priority


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 16, 2016)

You know that "wifi enabled" flashcards are just a sales gimmick right?
If you didn't, now you do.

I believe the R4i gold cn? (someone correct me pls) is the only good clone there is.
You can get it from Temps sponsor, nds-card.com


----------



## mozze3291 (Jul 16, 2016)

nds-cards ships from hong-hong that's like 21 days minimum.. anywhere else? that is safe and fast shipping. thank you about the heads up on the wifi thing. the guys in the chat room told me that as well


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 16, 2016)

All the "dual-core" "3D" "WiFi" "FiFa" and idk what kind of bullshit additions R4 has are just so they can clone a clone cart.

I know that nds-card is reliable.
I've ordered an AK2i for me bf n mum from there.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 16, 2016)

mozze3291 said:


> nds-cards ships from hong-hong that's like 21 days minimum.. anywhere else? that is safe and fast shipping. thank you about the heads up on the wifi thing. the guys in the chat room told me that as well


They have an option for fast shipping but it costs a bit


----------



## mozze3291 (Jul 16, 2016)

Any specific card you would recommend? I just wanna toss a bunch of roms on it and let the kids enjoy some classic DS games. so ease of use is really #1


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 16, 2016)

mozze3291 said:


> Any specific card you would recommend? I just wanna toss a bunch of roms on it and let the kids enjoy some classic DS games. so ease of use is really #1


Why not the R4 sdhc from nds-card.com dirt cheap although does it have to have wifi? Servers are shutdown unless you use some homebrew but not sure if it is wifi enabled if someone can correct me


----------



## mozze3291 (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks man, I will check it out

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

would this work in a 2ds? http://nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?ProID=143


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> although does it have to have wifi?


No DS flashcard has "wi-fi" anyway, the wi-fi module is in the DS, so all cards can use the wi-fi.
Perhaps some game needs patching for wi-fi, local multiplayer, anti anti-piracy, etc.
But the patching is normally done automatically on the fly by the rom loader, and the user doesn't even have to know about it.
And anyway, all this cards normally use some modified version of wood or some other loader, so they all work with whatever game you throw at them.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 16, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> No DS flashcard has "wi-fi" anyway, the wi-fi module is in the DS, so all cards can use the wi-fi.
> Perhaps some game needs patching for wi-fi, local multiplayer, anti anti-piracy, etc.
> But the patching is normally done automatically on the fly by the rom loader, and the user doesn't even have to know about it.
> And anyway, all this cards normally use some modified version of wood or some other loader, do they all work with whatever game you throw at them.


Alright thanks that's pretty much what I ment lmao


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Why not the R4 sdhc from nds-card.com dirt cheap although does it have to have wifi? Servers are shutdown unless you use some homebrew but not sure if it is wifi enabled if someone can correct me





DinohScene said:


> You know that "wifi enabled" flashcards are just a sales gimmick right?
> If you didn't, now you do.



There's no WiFi enabled flashcard.
The only flashcard that offers something extra is the DSTwo and the Cyclo DSi.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 16, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> There's no WiFi enabled flashcard.
> The only flashcard that offers something extra is the DSTwo and the Cyclo DSi.
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd


I know was just using it as a term pretty much was asking if ALL of them have  access to the wifi module


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 16, 2016)

mozze3291 said:


> Thanks man, I will check it out
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> would this work in a 2ds? http://nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?ProID=143


Most probably not.
That card is almost sure blocked after FW6.something.
So, it probably wouldn't work on a 2DS.

Try something that says 3DS compatible like this http://nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?ProID=146


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 16, 2016)

Oh yeah should of mentioned if you want the original one there is a cia you can install to make it compatible


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> I know was just using it as a term pretty much was asking if ALL of them can access to the wifi



The game accesses Wifi, not the flashcard.
Even internet enabled homebrews access the Wifi card of the DS/DSi/3DS.
The card doesn't do anything then "emulate" being a real card.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 16, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> The game accesses Wifi, not the flashcard.
> Even internet enabled homebrews access the Wifi card of the DS/DSi/3DS.
> The card doesn't do anything then "emulate" being a real card.


Ahhh thanks for clearing that up


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Ahhh thanks for clearing that up



The DStwo sports a CPU and RAM, which are utilized for specific DSTwo homebrews.
The SNES and GBA emulator for once.
Dingux (Linux for the Dingoo) got ported to the DSTwo, a videoplayer and I believe there also was a WIP PS1 emulator (don't quote me on that)

The Cyclo DSi was the only DSi enabled flashcard.
I don't know anything about the card it self but it somehow spoofed itself to access DSi mode (giving games access to the cameras/extra CPU power and RAM)

All other flashcards are just "dumb slaves" that patch NDS roms and play back games.
If all, GBA flashcards are better pieces of technology ;p


----------

